# Good night and don't let the bedbugs bite.



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know about sleeping under that tank. Scary! Someone sent me the pic. I forget the name of the hotel but I seem to recall that it's in Asia. Perhaps not!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

This needed it's own thread because.......? *confused*


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

BCAquaria said:


> This needed it's own thread because.......? *confused*


 Fair enough! I thought it would be interesting to see the responses whether anyone would stay in a hotel like that. I guess not!!! I have no problem with you removing it, if you wish.

By the way I looked for the location of the hotel and it's the Hilton in the Maldives. .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i'd stay there, if i had the bucks i would have that set up with a great big fat smile on my face


I think lamplighter that what you were trying to ask got lost because i was confused too... but if this is about check out this crazy tank that makes sence..
the caucasion bed bugs thing lost me at first ...


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol u need a title like...."amazing underwater hotel room" or something.

I thought you're just announcing you're going to sleep. LOL

Rooms seems cool, but like no privacy. Some dude decides to go diving and booya.... He can just sit there and stare at you. I wonder if there's some sort of curtain.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol was thinking the same myself


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> i'd stay there, if i had the bucks i would have that set up with a great big fat smile on my face
> 
> I think lamplighter that what you were trying to ask got lost because i was confused too... but if this is about check out this crazy tank that makes sence..
> the caucasion bed bugs thing lost me at first ...


 Well I take it that it's clarified then. Yes???

I wouldn't stay I'd be claustrophobic.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> Lol u need a title like...."amazing underwater hotel room" or something.
> 
> I thought you're just announcing you're going to sleep. LOL
> 
> Rooms seems cool, but like no privacy. Some dude decides to go diving and booya.... He can just sit there and stare at you. I wonder if there's some sort of curtain.


Me too lol


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Id love to stay there but I don't think I would sleep very well not because fear of the glass breaking but the fact that I wouldn't stop watching the fish swim around


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL

Sorry it's not bedtime yet!

I'll try to do better with the tittles. Like I said someone send me the pic and since it was fish related I thought I would share.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

AcidFear said:


> Id love to stay there but I don't think I would sleep very well not because fear of the glass breaking but the fact that I wouldn't stop watching the fish swim around


 Same here!

I think that it's layered acrylic glass. I fired a 38 Special at some 3/8 Lexan and it wouldn't penetrate. I'm thinking 3 layers of 1" Acrylic.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That is an amazing hotel room. Is it actually open water? What happens in a hurricane?

And +1 on the no privacy from divers issue....plus the possibility of waking up to see a giant fish staring in at you smacking its lips...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The opposite is also true, that you would be able to look up at any human swimmers above you 

humans can be fun to watch too!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The average height of the Maldives is 4'11" and the highest point is some 7'. I think the room must be bellow the actual ocean. Never mind a fish looking at you how about a great white?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

all this talk makes me want to see it in person even more, however if I were to travel solely on the basis of a fish exp i would go to thailand to that private lake and go fishing for monsters


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Since we're dreaming now, how about travelling back in time to hunt Megalodons?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont think a megolodon would be the hunted lol, be nothing but phoenix dental floss lol


ThePhoenix said:


> Since we're dreaming now, how about travelling back in time to hunt Megalodons?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've done several behind-the-scenes overnght tours/sleepovers at the Vancouver Aquarium and you get to sleep in your sleeping bags in the Beluga whale viewing room. Go to sleep with either the Belugas or Pacific White Side Porpoise staring at you and when you wake up, they're still staring at you. Very cool in a non-creepy sort of way. More like, wow, instead of ewwww.:bigsmile:

That's probably the closest any of us will experience locally to what its like to sleep in that hotel room. May have to do some research and if I ever go back to Asia, see about booking a night there.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I seem to recall that my daughters school had a sleepover at the Aquarium. Did you go with a school? Then again my memory could be playing tricks with me.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL I see why you were confused now. I was really confused as to why YOU were confused. Guess we're on the same brain wave lighter. 
But I would LOVE to sleep in a room like that. I would find it very relaxing and tranquil. I think it'd also be neat to wake up and see nature like that in the morning. It would be a great start to the day.



BCAquaria said:


> Lol u need a title like...."amazing underwater hotel room" or something.
> 
> I thought you're just announcing you're going to sleep. LOL
> 
> Rooms seems cool, but like no privacy. Some dude decides to go diving and booya.... He can just sit there and stare at you. I wonder if there's some sort of curtain.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

But no sharks..absolutely no sharks..that would result in me peeing on the bed every morning. I have a major phobia of sharks (I don't dislike them though, just scared). I don't know how I got it but maybe it was because I watched Jaws on a big screen as a kid while in a swimming pool (it was movie night at a community centre pool).


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I get feeling really uneasy when I'm out in the ocean. Looking down into the dark water I always get the feeling that someone is going to grab me and pull me under. I would not be able to rest in a place like that .


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

It has been a dream of mine to cage dive with great white sharks. If any of you take transit there is a poster at all the skytrain stations with a guy, in snorkeling gear, posing inside a dive cage giving the thumbs up with great whites swimming behind him. I want that.

I dont even know what the ad is for!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Same but it doesn't even have to be an ocean. When I go kayaking on a small lake I can't look down in the water for too long or else it scares me. At night, I used to run up the stairs in my house as quick as possible because I feared someone was going to be behind me and pull me back. I don't know what happened but one day I just wasn't scared of it anymore..so now I walk the stairs 

I don't worry about being grabbed under water though in this case since you are under and the water is above you. If it was the other way around like sleeping on top of an aquarium..NO THANKS.



Lamplighter said:


> I get feeling really uneasy when I'm out in the ocean. Looking down into the dark water I always get the feeling that someone is going to grab me and pull me under. I would not be able to rest in a place like that .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I seem to recall that my daughters school had a sleepover at the Aquarium. Did you go with a school? Then again my memory could be playing tricks with me.


I used to give "Night stalker" tours at the Aquarium back in the 80s (mostly to scout troops, Girl Guides, class field trips, etc.).

The last one was organized by my friend Dave from the VanAqua club and I took the whole family there. The girls had a super time and Felicia has asked when she can do it again.

Anthony


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

If it was daughter #1 then it was in the mid '80's but I don't recall it could also have been daughter #2. In any event it's good for the kids. But you know what it seems to have gotten real expensive to go there with a family. I went there with one of my GF a couple of years back. I seem to recall spending $40.00 to get in there. Have you ever taken your kids to KIing Ed? It's FREE and interesting!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We live 4 minutes in rush hour traffic from King Ed's. Hahaha. I pretty much lived there for a while. 

When I first moved to Burnaby and found KE, I went there 13 days in a row. I still go every week or every other week. Felicia knows most of the people there better than her cousins.

Anthony


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting store run by a nice family. Bein Lim a member works there on Sundays.

Less expensive than the Aquarium and really interesting.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Imagine a drop of condensation hitting you in the forehead in the middle of the night... I'd pee myself.

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------

